# roof rack for bikes



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

description is pretty self explanatory is there a roof rack for bikes yet for the cruze


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

All I can find was this:

Chevrolet Cruze 4dr (09 on) :roof bars, roof racks, bike carriers, car boot liners and accessories

The UK based site claimed so.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Thule makes a coupe different ones, hope this helps
Bike Racks - Hitch Racks | Roof Bike Carriers | Bike Rack Adapters - Cargo Gear


----------

